# whos at basildon



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

Whos going to basildon, and i know i posted this under noobie advice by accident


----------



## the-reptile-mafia (Jan 4, 2008)

ermmm well i'm coming and you allready know that cos your coming with me :S


----------



## Moosmoo (Jul 21, 2008)

we will be there :2thumb:


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

I will be


----------



## Twilight_Kat (Aug 20, 2008)

ooo i am i am 

i wanna buy summin but i probs wont, seeing as my parents will freak out lol... 

Who else is going? and what ya planning on buying?

x x


----------



## Bailey_Dragon (Apr 6, 2008)

Hopefully we will be too


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

Lol yes me and the reptile mafia are going together and were gnna get a tarantula, a flying gecko, some tokays, a brazilian rainbow boa, a corn snake, and anything eles we see there


----------



## the-reptile-mafia (Jan 4, 2008)

Joe1507 said:


> Lol yes me and the reptile mafia are going together and were gnna get a tarantula, a flying gecko, some tokays, a brazilian rainbow boa, a corn snake, and anything eles we see there


 Ermmm yes i will have that much birthday money :S Honest :lolsign:


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Im goiiiiiiiiiing :no1: My first ever show! I DEMAND HUGS!!!!!!!!!!! :lol2:


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

I'll see you there!


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

I really want to go but i think id come home with too much tbh :lol2:


----------



## joe190 (Jun 28, 2008)

i'll be there with my baby leo's!!!! 
and btw if you wanna see me i'll be wearing a bright yellow top!!!!


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

spider_duck said:


> Im goiiiiiiiiiing :no1: My first ever show! I DEMAND HUGS!!!!!!!!!!! :lol2:


i'm going with greg so will probably see you there :lol2:




Salamanda said:


> I really want to go but i think id come home with too much tbh :lol2:
> 
> 
> > and you should come :flrt:
> ...


----------



## acereptiles (Aug 30, 2006)

We'll be going too!


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

me, andy, jack and matt should be there: victory:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I'll be there but not for very long probably.


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

Ok guys cool, Ill be there with the reptile mafia, so if anyone waants to come and say Hi then feel welcome Lol :L
If aanyone wants to buy us a snake feel welcom lmao 
Too see what I look like just take a look at my pics


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

Oh, bore da athravan, I used to live in caldicot, near newport btw


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

> and you should come :flrt:
> 
> 
> :lol2:


i may will have to see if im busy or not


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

I might go, hate going to shows when skint but if someone promised to meet up with me then it might be worth it  lols


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

Salamanda said:


> i may will have to see if im busy or not


 
definately come, then you can see me, 
that will make it worth it on its own :lol2:


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

I'll be there.


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

Trice said:


> I'll be there.


 
and thats very gd news for me :lol2:


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

NBLADE said:


> and thats very gd news for me :lol2:


Only because you're poncing a lift


----------



## Dave-Flames (Sep 20, 2006)

dont you two start having a tiff again...:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

Trice said:


> Only because you're poncing a lift


 
:lol2: theres nothing wrong with poncing a lift though lol, 
if you was insured i'd say use my car :lol2:


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

Dave-Flames said:


> dont you two start having a tiff again...:Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
what you mean again :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

NBLADE said:


> :lol2: theres nothing wrong with poncing a lift though lol,
> if you was insured i'd say use my car :lol2:


i like driving lol Tis probs why im going up to Nottingham/Mansfield weekend after next.


----------



## Dave-Flames (Sep 20, 2006)

Trice said:


> i like driving lol Tis probs why im going up to Nottingham/Mansfield weekend after next.


my home town..


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Dave-Flames said:


> my home town..


So you CHOSE to be an essex bloke? poor poor you.


----------



## Dave-Flames (Sep 20, 2006)

Trice said:


> So you CHOSE to be an essex bloke? poor poor you.


What would you sooner.. manwhore or sheep sha***r??


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Dave-Flames said:


> What would you sooner.. manwhore or sheep sha***r??


manwhore.


----------



## Dave-Flames (Sep 20, 2006)

my point exactly...


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

I was going, but I think her who must be obeyed has changed her mind - I'm not sure what's going on at all really. Maybe Wohic and I will be there, maybe not? If it was my choice WE would be there. But Mrs Grumpy is at home at the moment, so we are not going. Perhaps(lol) Mrs Happy might appear before Sunday and we will be there.


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

we are going and we are bringing along chamgirl86(well she is our daughter and it wouldnt be fair to tell her to make her own way there lol)


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

possible, still havent decided yet


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

Im going xD getting some more corns hopefully or maybe a royal xD
Peter.


----------



## tomsdragons (Dec 23, 2007)

im going with a few other people on here..


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

me 2 im going


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

I'll be there with lots of corns and some free reptile radio CD's


----------



## sean k (Dec 20, 2007)

*show*

i am going i think it will be good.


----------



## milly (Dec 25, 2007)

im going, and but my 3yr old is more excited then me. :lol2:


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

I am now definitely going - cooooooooolllll!!!

Today the Glass is Half Full.


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

kato said:


> I am now definitely going - cooooooooolllll!!!
> 
> Today the Glass is Half Full.


 
:bash:


----------



## Dave-Flames (Sep 20, 2006)

jerry jerry jerry!!!


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

Ummm we might be there not sure yet depends if we sell anything before hand 
(not to collect at the show but for spending money) lol 

If anyone who is down south does want anything from us i may be able to meet you somewhere away from the show before hand for you to pick them up or afterwards


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

kato said:


> I am now definitely going - cooooooooolllll!!!
> 
> Today the Glass is Half Full.


Sweet!!


----------



## Gerry4292 (Apr 25, 2008)

Both myself and the oh are hoping to be there,i'll be easy to spot,
I'll be around the boas with my tounge hanging out lol.


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

Dumb question is basildon a members only show for entrants (not sellers)?


----------



## SnuffBunny (Jan 23, 2008)

***May go***


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

I'll clearly be there dragging everyone to drink with me


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

Faith said:


> Dumb question is basildon a members only show for entrants (not sellers)?


 
Nope basildons open for every one.


----------



## McDirty (Jan 29, 2008)

I will most definately be there. Only a couple of miles from home so would be rude not to.


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

I'll be there, picking up something and having a browse!


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Faith said:


> Dumb question is basildon a members only show for entrants (not sellers)?


Open to general public

*EDIT* didn't see NBLADE had already said that before I posted:blush:


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

Fangio said:


> Open to general public
> 
> *EDIT* didn't see NBLADE had already said that before I posted:blush:


 
beat you to it for a change :Na_Na_Na_Na:

:lol2:


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

NBLADE said:


> beat you to it for a change :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> :lol2:


I must be slipping.....still....l I could always rearraging things to cover up:whistling2::lol2:


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

Fangio said:


> I must be slipping.....still....l I could always rearraging things to cover up:whistling2::lol2:


 
mad with power :whip:

:lol2:but even if you did, me and you would both know :lol2:


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

NBLADE said:


> i'm going with greg so will probably see you there :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

spider_duck said:


> [
> 
> Oh god.......THE GRUESOME TWOSOME!!!!! :lol2:


 
well maybe i wont see you then :Na_Na_Na_Na: 

:lol2:


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Matt, what time are you looking to getting there?


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

I'll be there selling 08 Corns, Sub Adult/Adult Corns & an Argentine Longnose Snake - http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snake-classifieds/182643-available-basildon-reptile-show.html


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

NBLADE said:


> well maybe i wont see you then :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> :lol2:


nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo you have toooooooo!!! :'(


----------



## Idris (Nov 28, 2006)

I should be there, if this :censor: cold will clear up.


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

spider_duck said:


> nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo you have toooooooo!!! :'(


 
fine :whistling2:

:lol2:


----------



## NikkiB (Aug 10, 2008)

im going with pixi bex and hipidan, andy was meant to come to, but he optted for working instead....

mmmm does this mean i hve a healthier bugget for going myself he he :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

Guys, I thought it would be a good idea to have a meeting point in the car park for those that wanna meet up but dont know who is who, so...........

I will be driving a black Suzuki Vitara with scales and fangs door magnets, you cant miss them, I will try and park as close to the building as poss, to recognise people from here, RFUK members must stand by the car with the right trouser leg rolled up, left hand on the head shouting RFUK at the top of their voices......................... or just hang around the car and introduce yourselves.

I'll be getting there at about 10am.

Rob.

(this wil be posted on any basildon show related posts so all get to see it.)


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Trice said:


> Matt, what time are you looking to getting there?


7am and I'll be there all day


----------



## djangel (Jan 26, 2007)

ill be there about 10am  will have my daughter and dog with me so shouldnt be hard to see


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

We will be there with Hippydan and pixiebex say hi if you see us.

Liz


----------



## Prettyjoby (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm going, but not many of you know me anyway.

I'm sure recognising me won't be an issue ^^, im pretty heinous.


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Fangio said:


> 7am and I'll be there all day


Fancy helping carry some boxes?!


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Chiltern Reptiles said:


> Fancy helping carry some boxes?!


no:Na_Na_Na_Na:

Y'know you've always got my help:flrt:, just won't be able to help on the table at this one is all.


----------



## mellage (Jun 16, 2008)

I'll be there with the husband and the small man. Just a quick question though, I was meant to be picking up 2 BD from Jackal and his recieved a pm from one of the orgainizers of the show who has said that his not allowed to bring them down for me as his not actually selling in the show, is this right? There must be loads of people bringing bits down for other members?


----------



## tick (Dec 9, 2007)

See u in the carpark at 10am:2thumb: I'll be the short tall fat thin geezer with white hair and curly teeth:Na_Na_Na_Na:

See you there Rob


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Fangio said:


> no:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Y'know you've always got my help:flrt:, just won't be able to help on the table at this one is all.


That'll do me!!


----------



## bizz (Oct 13, 2006)

i will be there with the other half and kids:2thumb:


----------



## fatbloke (Apr 6, 2008)

i'll be there :whistling2:


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

mellage said:


> I'll be there with the husband and the small man. Just a quick question though, I was meant to be picking up 2 BD from Jackal and his recieved a pm from one of the orgainizers of the show who has said that his not allowed to bring them down for me as his not actually selling in the show, is this right? There must be loads of people bringing bits down for other members?


 
There should be NO trading in the car park, things like outside unregistered trading can get shows stopped, you will need to arrange to meet your seller somewhere away from the show.


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Chiltern Reptiles said:


> Fancy helping carry some boxes?!


Traffic permitting we should be there early enough to give you a hand with your stuff .


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

wohic said:


> Traffic permitting we should be there early enough to give you a hand with your stuff .


Woo yay!

You offer now... Just wait until you see how packed the car is - you'll all run a mile!


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I am happy to loan the lifting services of the husband out. I will crack the whip. :whistling2:


----------



## Oliver Dodds (Apr 26, 2008)

can anyone pm me a link to the location, time etc of this show, i didnt even know about it


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Oliver Dodds said:


> can anyone pm me a link to the location, time etc of this show, i didnt even know about it


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/rept...83227-basildon-expo-21st-september-fully.html


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

wohic said:


> There should be NO trading in the car park, things like outside unregistered trading can get shows stopped, you will need to arrange to meet your seller somewhere away from the show.


YUP.....and people doing so will be asked to leave site.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snake-classifieds/186464-fao-people-meeting-animals-erac.html


----------



## mellage (Jun 16, 2008)

i've already arranged to meet him else where now anyways


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Good-o!:2thumb:


----------



## Oliver Dodds (Apr 26, 2008)

thanks guys, hope to see you there!


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

Prettyjoby said:


> I'm going, but not many of you know me anyway.
> 
> I'm sure recognising me won't be an issue ^^, im pretty heinous.


 
i'll be seeing you there, :flrt:

:lol2:


----------



## Dave-Flames (Sep 20, 2006)

where we meeting after??


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Chiltern Reptiles said:


> Woo yay!
> 
> You offer now... Just wait until you see how packed the car is - you'll all run a mile!


 
Or push simon in the direction of the car well I find the coffee machine :lol2:


----------



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

i will be there, but i want a female mack snow but i doubt i get 1 my dad and mum are tight lol but ive already got 6 lizards lol..but i will try and get 1 lol **if i can **


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

i'll be there from around 10am, does anyone need a lift from Basildon station, I wont be able to drop you back though cos I shall be going the opposite direction when leaving.

Dont forget that if anyone is going out in southend after, you are welcome to leave your reps at the shop for the night.

Rob.


----------



## Dave-Flames (Sep 20, 2006)

Scales and Fangs said:


> i'll be there from around 10am, does anyone need a lift from Basildon station, I wont be able to drop you back though cos I shall be going the opposite direction when leaving.
> 
> Dont forget that if anyone is going out in southend after, you are welcome to leave your reps at the shop for the night.
> 
> Rob.


 
You still planning on not opening monday and we split everything tuesday mate:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

Dave-Flames said:


> You still planning on not opening monday and we split everything tuesday mate:lol2::lol2::lol2:


ssshhhhh :whistling2:


----------



## Renfield (May 20, 2008)

Just been informed by the other half that we are going too, it was a surprise as i was told previously there was no way we were going:lol2:


----------



## Shayler (Jul 8, 2008)

woot woot
not long


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Changed my mind now, ill be wearing a black top with pink stripes and blue jeans  Ive got a huge tattoo across my chest so Ill be easily spotted  I DEMAND HUGGS! :devil:


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

spider_duck said:


> Changed my mind now, ill be wearing a black top with pink stripes and blue jeans  Ive got a huge tattoo across my chest so Ill be easily spotted  I DEMAND HUGGS! :devil:


 
nooo hugs woman :whip::whip:


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

NBLADE said:


> nooo hugs woman :whip::whip:


YEEES HUGS WOMAN! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Leaving soon here, going to be a looooooong day


----------



## Plutino (Aug 5, 2007)

I noes...didn't think there was a 4am if it's not from th' night before *grumbles*..prolly shouldn't have watched tv til late last night as well huh?


----------



## Essex_Nick (Aug 26, 2007)

I want to go have a ganders but alas no wheels! I cant be a:censor:ed with public transport either. :lol2:


----------



## milly (Dec 25, 2007)

whats the nearest land mark to the lesuire centre i know basildon high st but thats it


----------



## Dave-Flames (Sep 20, 2006)

gardeners retail park.. thats signposted and pretty easy to find from there.. lots of people meeting for a mc donalds breakfast: victory:


----------



## milly (Dec 25, 2007)

is that the mc donalds and kfc by the 127


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

Yes Lol


----------

